# Battlefield 1942 installation woes



## brduk (Jun 17, 2005)

I have tried, and failed to install BF1942 onto a PC (which has sufficient specs for BF1942, see sig). I used my BF1942 Anthology pack which I installed on my Dell previously, and installed BF42/RTR/SW, Punkbuster and the BF1.61b patch. Install seemed fine, so I loaded the game and tried to join a server. Problems. No servers showed up on the server list, I tried updating a few times but to no avail, I decided to reboot the machine.

After rebooting I tried running the game from a link on the desktop, I then got an access denied error box (picture below) and was unable to load the game at all. Since then I have un-installed and re-installed several times. I have tried deleting all temp files, updating and running AVG 7.5, Spybot, adaware SE and RegCleaner before installation but still get the error box. This happens whether I try to run it from the desktop icon or from the autorun menu after inserting the disc.

The game is original and the keys are not banned by punkbuster, I was using the game on my Dell a few days ago, however it's developed a fault that Dell TS are trying to help me with.

Any ideas?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## brduk (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the response, I can confirm all 9 steps have been taken.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you done all your windows updates.i know some games rely on the newer version of the windows installer,and some of the newer dot net features.alot of drivers need the newer dot net features as well.


----------



## brduk (Jun 17, 2005)

I think you may have struck on the problem with your suggestion below, I currently have another thread running on TSF with regards to windows update issues, it can be seen here

There are 2 updates which cannot be completed, these are KB922582 and CAPICOM KB931906 (pictured below)










It seems that as I posted my HijackThis log (attempting to pre-empt the request) my post has been moved from the XP support forum to another section of the forums, as thought the checking of my log was my initial intention, which it was'nt, but hey it's a free help site (which has provided me with much assistance in the past) so I can't complain at all.

Thanks for your interest so far, much appreciated, any further input would be most welcome.



pharoah said:


> have you done all your windows updates.i know some games rely on the newer version of the windows installer,and some of the newer dot net features.alot of drivers need the newer dot net features as well.


----------

